# Liga Privada No9. Toro Review



## BaconStrips

Thank you for reading my review on this cigar. I was surprised as popular as these cigars are there were almost no reviews posted up on them. So keep watching, i will be reviewing a handful of different Liga's including some of the HTF Unico's. The review you are about to read is all my own opinion of the cigar and what i can describe to you. This is my first official review on Puff, now lets get started.

Cigar:Liga Privada No9
Size: 6 x 52
Wrapper: Broadleaf Oscuro
Cost: $13.25
Drinking: Macallan 12 yr.

Humidor conditions:
RH: 67%
Temp: 72 F (Texas)

Appearance
This cigar has a very dark wrapper slight tooth and minimal veins. The construction looks great, the cigar is lite yet very firm.









Pre light Draw
After cutting the tip, the pre light draw reveals bakers dark chocolate, and a rich tobacco flavor. The draw itself is easy, almost perfect, not too easy to but just enough resistance to not cause problems.

First lite
I used my triple flame torch to toast this cigar, i am immediatley greeted by plumes of thick chewy smoke, Earth tones are dominate with pepper and a bit of spice on the ex-hale. Retrohale really opens up the pepper flavor in the first portion of this cigar. Smoke is heavy in the mouth, very thick and rich. 








First 1/4
Like most Liga Privadas this cigar is pouring smoke off the end, but it does not seem to effect the burn time or the smoke output. I wouldn't recommend smoking this cigar indoors, unless your in a well ventilated room. The pepper has taken a back seat, it is not entirely gone but it has been overcome by a bit of sweetness, like dark bakers chocolate. Earth still dominates the smoke, but the mixtures of the chocolate and light pepper are very nice. An oily slickness stays in the mouth on exhale and washes the draw flavors thought the mouth. The retrohale is nice and smooth now, just a hint of pepper but the sweetness is more pronounced in the retrohale. Over all start is Full body.









1/2 Point
The main flavors have all merged into what now I can describe as a thick creamy espresso. Smoke remains thick and chewy in the mouth, almost like drinking a Guinness, still leaving a nice oil slick over the mouth on the finish. Still putting off loads of smoke but not effecting the actual draw smoke output, or the burn time. The pepper is has almost completely went away, it faded away then came back for a minute and left again, very interesting. Body has backed down to medium.









3/4 Point
Flavors have maintained the same profiles as they did at the 1/2 point. A bit more of pepper has accompanied the creamy espresso It has developed into a very nice blend of rich flavors yet balanced well on the strength and body. The band on these is abnormally hard to pull off in one piece. I have smoked several Ligas and almost everyone of them have this problem. It is definitely full in flavor and coming back up to a medium/full in body.















Nub (everything past 3/4)
Still maintaing the earthy, creamy espresso flavors, very rich thick chewy smoke. Pepper has come back and a bit of heat is left in the mouth on the finish, likely due to this cigars short life left. At about an inch and a half left the heat has overcome the majority of the flavors and is beginning to dilute the flavors, so this is where i will end the review.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Burn and Ash:
The burn throughout the cigar was near perfect, did not require any attention. The ash was light grey and would hold on for about 1-1/2 to 2" then fall off. The ash is delicate so be careful, it can be knocked off easily or fall unexpectedly. Total smoking time was 1 hour 38 minutes.

Final thoughts:
The overall experience was a great one, there was very noticeable shifting and changing flavors. The mixture of the creamy sweetness yet heavy smoke was great. Draw was perfect as well, plenty of smoke output, enough to keep anyone happy. What more can you ask for in a cigar than a flawless performance? The price is a little steep, but you get what you pay for...the smoking experience is worth the cost IMO. There may be cheaper alternatives, but none of them can come close to this cigar's overall performance and wonderful production of flavors.


----------



## V-ret

BaconStrips said:


> ...Smoke remains thick and chewy in the mouth, almost like drinking a Guinness...


I love this part my mouth is watering as I type!


----------



## Draepheus

Good review!

I'm no fan of Guinness but I do like the other flavors in this cigar. I'm excited for when I manage to have one.


----------



## smokin surfer

Fantastic review Kevin, thanks! I bought a box of these and was really let down at first after enjoying a belicoso in the store, but now that they are a couple months old and coming into their glory. I'm wondering how much rest you gave yours before this review.. thanks again!


----------



## BaconStrips

smokin surfer said:


> Fantastic review Kevin, thanks! I bought a box of these and was really let down at first after enjoying a belicoso in the store, but now that they are a couple months old and coming into their glory. I'm wondering how much rest you gave yours before this review.. thanks again!


It had about 2.5 months rest after I got it from my B&M. I would revist it and try to give it your undivided attention. That's when I can really enjoy a cigar and divide and identify the flavors.


----------



## StogieNinja

Best cigar ever!


----------



## Cypress

I keep hearing all the rave of this cigar. I need to try some of these puppies sometime.


----------



## Hall25

Great Review Bro!!!


----------



## Pasty

Nicely done, thanks for putting together this review. And you're right, those bands are so frustrating!


----------



## Merkonakis

Nice review! Glad to know what all the hype is about.


----------



## Blueracer

Excellent Review! I really enjoy the No 9 but usually enjoy the Robusto size. Will have to try the Toro.


----------



## Fuego

Nice review! I've been smoking a lot of them lately.


----------



## ezlevor

can't wait to try one of these.


----------



## pmr1010

I usually like them a lot but recently I did end up with a bomb of one. Tons of nice smelling smoke but no real taste. Pretty flat actually. But usually they're pretty good.


----------



## Fuzzy

Have a couple sitting in the tupperdor that were purchased about the time this review was written. I will try to do a review when I finally get around to smoking one.


----------



## Sultansofsmoke

Great cigar I smoked this one last time with a genger ale. To cut to the chase and not be cigar snobby this a damn good cigar. Enjoy it's thick smoke and rich flavors. Drew estate has some wonderful smokes. If you like this one try the UF-13 it will blow your mind. Dirty rat is similar and so is the T52 and the UF-4.


----------



## W5abh

Wow, great review! My mouths also watering just reading this! Going to be on he lookout for one of these!


----------



## W5abh

W5abh said:


> Wow, great review! My mouths also watering just reading this! Going to be on he lookout for one of these!


Just smoking my first one and all I can say is wow. Just an absolutely phenomenal cigar. Definitely my top smoke thus far.


----------

